# Home theater speakers



## maxw72 (Jun 8, 2020)

Hey everyone, I'm currently finishing my basement and I will be running 7.1 surround sound. That being said, and I hope I understand this correctly, I'm currently in the market for a 5.1 system. I'm looking at two on Amazon in the $500 range, but I wanted to see if there were any other options out there or recommendations. The receiver will be a Denon AVR-X2200W and the sets of speakers I'm currently looking at are 
HK: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07KYZM6Z3/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_XS9vFbKZG9Y96

Klipsch:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0779GRFWF/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_sU9vFb4C67WA1

What are your thoughts? Should I look for something different? I really like Harman Kardon as I currently have a soundbar of theirs, as well as their speakers in one of my vehicles. With Klipsch my father in law has them in his home theater and they sound great. The area will be in a room that is about 16x26 but the theater area will be in a smaller area of the room that is about 16x12.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

really, it all depends on what your expectations are. judging by those choices, not very high. which is ok, as long as you like it. if you lived by me, i could sell you a set of speakers, for $500, that would kick that stuff in the teeth.

what size display and how close to it do you plan to sit ?


----------



## maxw72 (Jun 8, 2020)

Fix'n it said:


> really, it all depends on what your expectations are. judging by those choices, not very high. which is ok, as long as you like it. if you lived by me, i could sell you a set of speakers, for $500, that would kick that stuff in the teeth.
> 
> what size display and how close to it do you plan to sit ?


It will be a 60" LG 4K and the couch will be set up around 10 feet give or take. The room has about 8' ceilings.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

is everything already set up ? sides the speakers of cource. if so = pics


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh. and what are some of your requirements ?


----------



## maxw72 (Jun 8, 2020)

Fix'n it said:


> oh. and what are some of your requirements ?


No I'm currently working on the stairs going to the basement (involved cutting floor joists) so I'm using the "home theater" as a motivator to get all the boring things done so I can set up the home theater. Something I really like is clarity. I really like things sounding clear. That being said, when my wife and I are watching TV it is sort of a mix of everything, but the majority of the time it is my son watching some sort of Disney movie. I'm a big fan of classic rock, but my wife loves alt rock, which leads to my son liking everything when it comes to music. That is something I should have said, I mentioned that this area is a part of a larger room. The majority of this room is for my son to play in and so having music playing is something that will happen on this system. Thanks for your help on this Fix'n.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ok. small kid plaaying= probabbly don't want floor speakers. but look at these, i bet you would get better performance out of them, even with no "sub" = those little boxs are not really "subs" = more of a bass module. and you can get a much better sub/s later. and really, none of these are going to play loud and well at the same time. 
https://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-SP-P...ised-search-10&pf_rd_t=BROWSE&pf_rd_i=3025451

i am Classic Rock all the way ! Hair Bands also ! i really like the "deep tracks/cuts".
the mainstream classic rock is worn out imo. 

here is my system. HT only, the subs suck for Rock.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

For your budget I would use the HK stuff over the Klipsch.


HK will also have a smoother sound (think soft and mellow) with the AVR you've selected although were it me I would use an HK AVR in place of the Denon.


If you were to go to a Yamaha AVR then the Klipsch would be a better choice, as they work better together., having a little "harsher" (think big brass horns) sound quality.




Everything I used in systems is way out of that budget range, but you will find that some speakers sound better with some amplifiers. See if you can get a test session somewhere.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Fix'n it said:


> ok. small kid plaaying= probabbly don't want floor speakers. but look at these, i bet you would get better performance out of them, even with no "sub" = those little boxs are not really "subs" = more of a bass module. and you can get a much better sub/s later. and really, none of these are going to play loud and well at the same time.
> https://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-SP-P...ised-search-10&pf_rd_t=BROWSE&pf_rd_i=3025451
> 
> i am Classic Rock all the way ! Hair Bands also ! i really like the "deep tracks/cuts".
> ...


LOL Marty McFly.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

huesmann said:


> LOL Marty McFly.


not exactly sure what that means, but i think its good :smile:


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Never saw _Back to the Future?_


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

For a 16x12 Room, those Speakers aren't enough. 
Period.

My HT Room is about that Size, and I have an 11.2 Speaker System, most of the Speakers are In-wall Klipsch, driven by separate Crown Amps. My Main Receiver doesn't even have Speaker connections, it is for the processing only.

Don't know if you are going that far, but please reconsider your choice of speakers.
I run dual Subs at 1000 and 500 Watts each, and they fill the Room with clean LFE.


----------



## squared80 (Feb 18, 2021)

What did you end up doing here? The speakers you referenced looked like they would have done terribly in that room. You need real speakers, not a box set.


----------

